# Heat transfer appliques companies?



## canuck (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get custom heat transfer applique (patches) made? I am looking for something reasonable in price and with good quality.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

canuck said:


> Does anyone know where I can get custom heat transfer appliqué (patches) made? I am looking for something reasonable in price and with good quality.


Try ABC Appliqués. I buy the appliqués from the company. Appliqués are very good quality. Lots of ready made designs that might be close enough to what you need. The prices are very reasonable. You it costs a lot of money to have custom made appliqués due to setup fees and required minimum quantity.

I believe the company makes custom appliqués.

The link is : www.abclace.com
Contact: Mr. Chief Chen (President)
email: [email protected]
phone: (480) 545-0777
Fax: (480) 545-8620

I suggest you request a catalog.


----------

